# Siggy For Vaughan



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are some to start with. Tell me what ya like and if I can change something...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the second one from the top.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree, well done!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the first, if the nick was a few pixels lower. It's now over the tailwheel.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kinda like 3 and 4, myself.
P.W. Von Ian.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jan 9, 2013)

3 and 4 also


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work Chris! 2 and 3 for me...


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2013)

I like 5, plus the pic in 3 and 4 (type would maybe look better in black though?)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 10, 2013)

No 2 is more to my liking.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Personally, I like the Bottom one. But I have copied it and will play with the name in a diff location. Kinda hard to put in words what I see in it. Back soon.


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 10, 2013)

They look great Chris too many choices. Thanks for the input guys. What about with a sepia tone?
Vaughan


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2013)

Rather no..... instead I would follow Bill's one posted in #10. It looks great.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for that Wurger. Just a little less "in your face" with the name. But the silhouette I do like.


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2013)

With Wojtek, really like that 5th pic, especially with Bill's style of writing!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the silhouette also


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2013)

3rd vote for the silhouette. Its was my favorite of the others and Bill spruced it up nice.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Annie walks by and sees.........................

"Is that how you spell VAUGHAN??????? Noooooooooo!


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm glad she walked by. I was going to point it out
Vaughan


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2013)

If you found one you like and want to post it, here is how you do it...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

So am I Vaughan!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2013)

I like'em all! Excellent job Bill and Chris!


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> If you found one you like and want to post it, here is how you do it...
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


Thanks Chris I'm still trying to decide which one to go for. Chris which Thread do you want me to post my mug shot in as there are several threads?. Oh and Bill could you try a different font on your version say an old typewriter style?
Vaughan


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2013)

See what we can do.


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Bill.
Vaughan


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2013)

It was kinda hidden, wasn't it.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-post-your-mugshot-28516.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice one Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2013)

see above


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks great Bill. Now I've just got to work out how to add it as a siggy
Vaughan


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2013)

collaborations are always fun.
Glad we came up with something you want to use.


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Guys I'm still having problems uploading my siggy I followed the guide with no luck. If someone could talk me through it I would appreciate it. As you can see I've managed to get some text to appear but no image. When I click insert image nothing happens.


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 13, 2013)

All is sorted now as you can see. Thanks Chris and Bill.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh and just so ya know, that pick is supposed to be a P-40D - as requested!


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I know Chris it looks very good.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2013)

I think we came up with a really good result.

Cheers


----------



## Vaughan (Jan 13, 2013)

You sure did.


----------

